# Some video of my knives chopping stuff.



## WillC (Aug 14, 2011)

I tentatively offer these up for your perusal. I'm a bit of a bumbling fumbling video host, or the "Muttering blacksmith" I think i'll m,ake a rule not to talk and chop for future efforts. But I do love to cook on my own domestic level. I pride myself in my chilli roast Anyway I will be eating vegetable curry for a few days now:biggrin: Some of my own Naga oil gave it the essential kick in the behind.
I'm sure you'll find my chopping skills comical in any case:O
Its photobucket video, so click on the pic to go to the vid.
I've recovered my utube password but will try and get my presentation a bit better first. Any cutting demo vids or suggestions please feel free to post.
Intro



Bano bocho



Petty



Nakiri



Small utility



Generic supermarket plank


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice

Making food is about passion and skills. Skills and passion to find the best store to buy meat, fish, vegetables, spices, fruit and so on. Skill to find the best pieces. The drive to have tools to make wonders. Ther drive to become better.

You have that sir, or else you wouldn´t be here. The knives looked a little bit dull, but then again its not only about the knives and cutting skills. Is about the passion for great food. My cuttingskills are no better than yours  but for a home chef we dont need to cut fast....


----------



## tk59 (Aug 14, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> ...The knives looked a little bit dull...


 No, they don't. Push-cutting tomatoes is plenty sharp. He just needs to work on technique. 

I am impressed you don't have too many sticking issues. Very nice.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 14, 2011)

They looked sharp to me as well.


----------



## WillC (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers for the encouragement guys. 
Oivind you pushed my compulsive obsessive button a little with saying they look dull I give them the same treatment as my razors, which is quite a polished edge.... but then this is the sharpest place on earth.:wink: 
I do wonder if a toothy edge might be better for food prep? But certainly I would happily shave my face with one of these, down hill at least. I put a secondary bevel on them at 14 degrees, I think this helps with the potatoes, at least an improvement over flat ground with a tiny convex. I'm going to enjoy working on my cutting techniques, previously mashing it up with a blunt object and getting it in the pan was enough for me, but i'll try and pick up some more finesse and technique where I can from videos and posts on here. 
I really really want a decent chopping board now, as you can probably hear from some of my mutterings:laugh:


----------



## mhenry (Aug 14, 2011)

Really like the Bano Bocho, very nice!


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 14, 2011)

just came across this video, they definitely seem sharp to me. If that's dull, please post a video of those same foods being cut.


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2011)

Funny, when he wrote dull I thought he was referring to them not being shiny!


----------



## WillC (Aug 14, 2011)

Hee hee, (reaches for the buffer) I just never know on here, after seeing videos of knives simply falling through tomato under their own weight!!! My idea of what sharp is, might be light years behind someone else's. I guess the final hone is always going to be a very personal thing, I do the best I can with what I've got. Which has to be the best way to learn, rather than just throwing ££ at it without knowing what i'm really trying to achieve.
I have a large shopping list if hones I would like to try when my lottery ticket comes in though.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 14, 2011)

no clue what is up with the vids but all I get is choppy sound and a frame rate about 1 per minute.


----------



## WillC (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm, give them a moment to load properly on pause. I got that on one of them because my broadband is sluggish. But tried again and it ran smooth after pausing for a bit. I'll try and be brave and you tube the next ones.:O


----------



## bieniek (Aug 15, 2011)

I also like a lot the looks of the bano. Great.
And seems sharp to me, have to admit when i was starting watching i wasnt expecting this knife going through tomato so smoothly... and seems pretty ripe tomato to me. 
Good job!


----------

